# Minecraft : My Castle Idea.



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

*Minecraft, My LoZ world Idea.*

Hi guys.
I've changed my ORIGINAL plans upon downloading a texture pack I found on the Mineapedia. The texture pack was a Legend of Zelda one, mimicing A Link to the Past. Upon getting it I felt I should put it to good use and create a world which will reflect a classic Legend of Zelda game.

*The Plan*
I will begin by creating the Dungeons. All of them will be made on the Island I was spawned upon. Theese are my current ideas for Dungeons

Desert Castle (A castle made of sandstone and will be in the desert)
Wind Temple (Will be in the sky upon a floating Island)
Zora's Temple (Underwater, probably the hardest to make)
Goron's Cave (Will be in a cave, probably huge with alot of lava)
Forest Temple (Will be in the forest)
Hyrule Castle (HUGE and made of Cobblestone)
Hyrule Castle -DARK- (Will reflect Hyrule castle, but in the Nether)

If you have ANY other suggestions please comment OR PM me.

I will then make small settlements to reflect towns from LoZ. Hopefully I will reflect real LoZ towns and villages. Theese will be around the dungeons and one or two will be in completely random places (so kinda far out)

*What have you done so far?*

I am in the final stages of building the castle. Just finishing the turrets and the Altar/Platform I am gunna make. I will upload more screenshots when I have done the construction, I _MIGHT_ do floor plans if anyone wants to copy my designs or you're interested. ALSO I would love some suggestions for what I should put in the altars' chest (It'll be a large Chest). So I'm adding a poll to this thread of items I want to put in and you lot can suggest more if you want. 


Spoiler:  Desert Castle












*FAQ*
1. Why is this in a seperate thread? Why not in the main Minecraft thread or the Blog?
Basically I don't want it in the Minecraft thread. With the amount of time I will be spending on this and the sheer amount of screenshots and posts I would be making in my opinion it would be spammy as hell. It would also be overlooked quickly and many would not see the hard work I am putting into this.
I haven't put this in my blog because I did not know about the Blog when I originally made this thread.
2. What is the Texture pack?
http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1021&t=105448.
3. Are you using any mods?
Yes, I am using INVedit. This is purely because doing this without an INVedit would be a royal pain in the ass. Plus I don't have the free time (nor the concentration) to manually get all the materials. However, I do collect some by myself.
4. Why are you missing <insert name here> castle/Village?
Well, I obviously haven't thought about it and overlooked it. If you have an idea just PM me or Comment here and I will think about it.
5. (As of 3/4/2011)- Why are the updates to this thread so spare? and where have you been?
Well, I have no real internet for now. I am using a modem flashdrive and I don't want to overuse it. I will be back up soon though.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 1, 2011)

Have fun building. =)


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

Trundle said:


> Have fun building. =)


 
I did it before. But I didn't relise the game held all the data on your computer rather than online (Since I mostly played it in browser that is what I assumed). So I had it half done...then...BAM! lost it all xD


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2011)

not to be negative, but why did this need a new thread? you could've made a spoiler.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> not to be negative, but why did this need a new thread? you could've made a spoiler.


 
Lol Gnome nice to see you, and you're not being one lol.
This is just so I can keep up to date (lazy sod mainly).
Plus I've forgotten all the forum coding for TBT as I've been using Forum coding on Gaia xD


----------



## Tyler (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty cool idea. Good luck; I know Nether portals are fickle.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 26, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Sounds like a pretty cool idea. Good luck; I know Nether portals are fickle.


 
Yea.

UPDATE.
I have to shut this project. My Minecraft is officially screwed and my laptop is to slow to load it now. xD
Gunna put this on HOLD for along time.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> not to be negative, but why did this need a new thread? you could've made a spoiler.


 or in the blog section, even.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 26, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> or in the blog section, even.


 
Didn't relise the blog to be honest. (At the point I wrote this)


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 4, 2011)

//BUMPS//

Ok, CHANGED THE IDEA ENTIRELY. 
I've also added a screenshot and an FAQ section.

And I have an announcement. I haven't been on and won't be on much due to my internet being cut off and being forced to use a Dial-up broadband modem flash drive (or a 'dongle' as their known). I have a limit on it and I really don't wanna use it up.

I'll be adding more to this soon though!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks cool


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 4, 2011)

Jrrj15 said:


> Looks cool


 
Thanks.
I started work on the second floor. Just doing little things like making the rooms and decor.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 6, 2011)

Double post come bump.

I have NEARLY finished the castle. It's now down to finishing touches (Like turrets).

I haven't made ANY traps or smart things for the first one. If anyone here has ideas for traps/redstone circuit wizardy PLEASE tell, I'd love to hear suggestions. (Also if you can give me a diagram of the circuit, I'm redstone-********). 
I will be moving onto doing either Hyrule Castle or the sky temple.


----------

